# Natural olive slingshot takes out hedgehog



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I took out a hedgehog with the natural olive wood I harvested yesterday, I used .36 cal lead balls. He's already in the freezer. Can't wait to try him. Anybody know of any good recipes ? Cheers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

I ve never tried hedgehog, they´re parasite ridden very often. but an old teacher i had in 3rd grade told us the old folks used to pack the whole hedgehog in clay and bake it. afterwards the spikes remain in the hard clay and peel off easily. no idea about spices or seasoning, but hey, it´s all about experimenting.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> I ve never tried hedgehog, they´re parasite ridden very often. but an old teacher i had in 3rd grade told us the old folks used to pack the whole hedgehog in clay and bake it. afterwards the spikes remain in the hard clay and peel off easily. no idea about spices or seasoning, but hey, it´s all about experimenting.


It's funny you say that. I wanted to cook him in a camp fire in a clay pot, sealed with clay with the lid on. With lots of garlic, butter, oregano and potatoes cooking for straight two hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I tried a Google search for hedgehog recipes, and most of them were about some sort of sweet confection. However, I did come across this one:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1563095/Ancient-and-modern-hedgehog-recipes.html

I would suspect that slow cooking with a bit of salt and pepper and lots of garlic, perhaps in wine to tenderize it, and it should be pretty good.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Charles said:


> I tried a Google search for hedgehog recipes, and most of them were about some sort of sweet confection. However, I did come across this one:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1563095/Ancient-and-modern-hedgehog-recipes.html
> 
> ...


Awesome Charles, tenderizing with wine sounds good! Great recipe !!!! Thank you sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol I'm quite curious as to how it will taste... We used to play with these things as kids, never really thought of them as food I must admit.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Guess Sonic ran out of Golden rings when you hot him


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

One tip.... Clean it outside and only bring the cleaned carcass into the house. These things are covered in fleas more often than not.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Viper010 said:


> One tip.... Clean it outside and only bring the cleaned carcass into the house. These things are covered in fleas more often than not.


Dito, and  ticks as well. Let the next one live it keeps your garden free of snails.


----------



## Tandrax (May 19, 2013)

I agree with Sst dKS

hedgehogs are great at protecting your garden, lawn, bushes, and yards from all sorts of nasty pest's, snails, cockroaches and other nasty things. You did not have to shoot it 

A waste of a perfectly benign and helpful animal.

-1


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Tandrax said:


> I agree with Sst dKS
> 
> hedgehogs are great at protecting your garden, lawn, bushes, and yards from all sorts of nasty pest's, snails, cockroaches and other nasty things. You did not have to shoot it
> A waste of a perfectly benign and helpful animal.
> ...


Well it was still tasty after I threw it on the grill. I'm not interested in anything you have to say so you can keep your opinion to yourself ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe people aren't interested in what you have to say. Every one here has their own opinion . If you don't like them then don't read them. So unless you've become a Mod. You deal with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

theTurk said:


> Well it was still tasty after I threw it on the grill. I'm not interested in anything you have to say so you can keep your opinion to yourself ....


Wow, that was a little unexpected. Telling someone to keep their opinion to themselves doesn't help forum discussion. It is a public forum after all and he wasn't attacking you, just offering his opinion.


Cjw said:


> Maybe people aren't interested in what you have to say. Every one here has their own opinion . If you don't like them then don't read them. So unless you've become a Mod. You deal with it.


If you post a thread about killing a hedgehog, you have to expect a few people are going to disagree. Heck, if I actually saw a hedgehog in the wild, I'd probably be a little giddy and try to take a picture of him.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Some people don't like opinions unless it's their own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow I didn't know I was surrounded by lawyers....I'm good on advice people, thank you. I will continue doing what I want to do....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow I didn't know I was surrounded by lawyers....I'm good on advice people, thank you. I will continue doing what I want to do....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And so will the rest of us like it or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

theTurk said:


> ....I'm good on advice people, thank you. I will continue doing what I want to do....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And so will we, nothing wrong with that. The issue was when you told a member to keep his opinion to himself.

If all you want is RaRaRa, posting that you killed a hedgehog was your first mistake. Your second was telling us not to give our opinion. If you want that, post it somewhere you have control over moderating the comments to approve or deny them.

If you don't want any more comments, stop firing back insults or ask a mod to close the thread.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Murder? Yes. Needless? Of course. Tasty?

Pass the ketchup.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice kill. I wish people will quit arguing here. Also I think since you ate it you did great, people have been killing and eating things for years and always will.i have never seen one in person so if I found one I would probably take a selfie with it lol.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ian! said:


> Nice kill. I wish people will quit arguing here. Also I think since you ate it you did great, people have been killing and eating things for years and always will.i have never seen one in person so if I found one I would probably take a selfie with it lol.


Thank you sir!! Agreed !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

No arguing just don't like people telling other members to keep their opinions to there selves on a public forum. Every one on the forum has a right to their opinion like it or not. If you can't take criticism from people than maybe you shouldn't post the topic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I think the Turk may have overreacted a little bit but it is okay


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ian! said:


> I think the Turk may have overreacted a little bit but it is okay


It's definitely okay, especially when tapatalk lets me block people I don't want to read comments from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh you'll be blocked alright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tandrax (May 19, 2013)

Man i don't get what all the fuss is about...

I didn't want to upset people but if they got annoyed or hurt then that is their problem.

My opinion still stands : hedgehogs do a lot more good to nature and humans when they are alive (they eat insects and other pests) than when they are cooked for meat.

And i agree with Cjw this is a public forum, anyone has the right to express his/hers opinion. That is what forums are for after all  B)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Tandrax said:


> Man i don't get what all the fuss is about...
> 
> I didn't want to upset people but if they got annoyed or hurt then that is their problem.
> 
> ...


 The problem is some people think their view is the only right one. They get butt hurt if someone has a different opinion than they have. So they have to hide in their safe space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry fellas ))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Im pretty butt-hurt right now.. but on the plus side, I think I found another hedgehog.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That had to be one nice shot to take that fella. Good job..... and very tasty too! Dutch oven with veggies bout 3 hrs. Enjoy!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> That had to be one nice shot to take that fella. Good job..... and very tasty too! Dutch oven with veggies bout 3 hrs. Enjoy!


Thank you sir , I actually cooked in a claypot sealed the lid with dough on a camp fire for about 2 hours , braised in some chianti, oregano, carrots and lots of garlic . It was bomb!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds good. I've never cooked in a clay pot. Will have to do some research and give it a try. I've got a yard full of rabbits that need to be thinned out.


----------

